# Shampoo at the Canex



## Skeletor6669 (16 Jan 2014)

Does anyone know if they sell Head & Shoulder shampoo or some other anti-dandruff shampoo at the Canex? I don't want to be all flaky during indoc lol.


----------



## DAA (16 Jan 2014)

Skeletor6669 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if they sell Head & Shoulder shampoo or some other anti-dandruff shampoo at the Canex? I don't want to be all flaky during indoc lol.



Your not going to have any hair left, after that first cut, so don't worry about it......    :rofl:


----------



## Teflon (16 Jan 2014)

Pretty sure dandruff isn't on the kit list for the course so don't bring any with you - negates the requirement for Head & Shoulders or some other anti-dandruff shampoo


----------



## Occam (16 Jan 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> Your not going to have any hair left, after that first cut, so don't worry about it......    :rofl:



The amount of hair you have has nothing to do with dandruff, psoriasis or seborrhea - even bald people get it.  I'd take a bottle with you, and if they still have such a thing as a "personal box" (which you can put anything in), you can store it in there.  If they take it away, you're out a few bucks.  Beats getting picked up all the time for having flakes all over your nice clean uniform.


----------



## Hattie56 (16 Jan 2014)

I was wondering the same thing, I have dermatitis, and can't do a thing about it. just lint off as much as possible.


----------



## stealthylizard (16 Jan 2014)

You won't be required to have the same set of toiletry brands.  If you need Head and Shoulders bring some with you.  I don't know how much you need, but I would think a normal sized bottle will last at least 4-5 weeks. When and if you get a weekend off after your indoctrination period, you can buy another bottle if needed.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jan 2014)

:


Enough of this "SILLINESS".

YES! you will be able to find toiletries that you require at the CANEX.  That includes Head and Shoulders, a popular hair and dandruff control product.


----------



## Occam (16 Jan 2014)

Why is the question "silliness"?  It's a legitimate question that hasn't been asked before - I looked.


----------



## Loachman (11 Feb 2014)

I apologize for the delay in actually answering the initial question, but doing so was not a huge personal priority.

The CFB Kingston Canex sells Head and Shoulders for Men.

No chick version was seen, however.


----------



## Tibbson (11 Feb 2014)

Skeletor6669 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if they sell Head & Shoulder shampoo or some other anti-dandruff shampoo at the Canex? I don't want to be all flaky during indoc lol.



My hair has been so short for the last 34 years that the only shampoo I have needed is Ivory or, if I have a night out on the town, Irish Spring.  You'll most likely be no different, especially during that phase of your "career".


----------



## my72jeep (11 Feb 2014)

I bought a Supersize Pert Plus in 1992 I think, still using it. but I think it all most done. :stirpot:


----------



## George Wallace (11 Feb 2014)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> I bought a Supersize Pert Plus in 1992 I think, still using it. but I think it all most done. :stirpot:



Having no hair since 1991 has helped.   >


----------



## my72jeep (11 Feb 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Having next to no hair since 1991 has helped.   >


Fixed that for you


----------

